# Persa/Ritrovata



## Quibbelqurz (16 Settembre 2010)

Tutti coloro che desiderano che torni Persa/Ritrovata sono pregati di lasciare il voto nell'unico sondaggio a suo favore.


----------



## Mari' (17 Settembre 2010)

*Ottima idea!*

:up:​


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2010)

*Io*

Io son per il ritorno di persa alle condizioni di Giovanni:Che finalmente capisca che l'aria è cambiata e faccia l'utente normale!!


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

legalize persa !!


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Tutti coloro che desiderano che torni Persa/Ritrovata sono pregati di lasciare il voto nell'unico sondaggio a suo favore.


grazie mille!!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Settembre 2010)

Persa FOREVER.


----------



## Micia (17 Settembre 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Tutti coloro che desiderano che torni Persa/Ritrovata sono pregati di lasciare il voto nell'unico sondaggio a suo favore.


 


Ho apprezzato, molto.

pure se poi decidi che del risultato non T'importa :carneval:

o non _Le,_ importa.


----------



## Micia (17 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Persa FOREVER.


Sta faccia ti sta bene. :mrgreen:


----------



## Iris (17 Settembre 2010)

io veramente Verena la preferisco al naturale!!!:singleeye::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2010)

sottoscrivo


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

mi spiegate che significa la seconda opzione?

-io pure...


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Settembre 2010)

Forse quel "io pure" può stare a significare che lì voteranno coloro che pur non essendo fan sfegatati di Persa non hanno nulla in contrario al suo rientro... io veramente l'ho letta solo dopo aver votato...pensavo ci fosse il classico lo voglio - non lo voglio....
Admin, il fatto che nella votazione non ci sia NON LO VOGLIO sta a significare che la votazione è ironica (si o si o l'astensione, le 3 scelte... il si vincerebbe comunque) oppure che tu non hai nulla in contrario al rientro di Persa seppure alle tue condizioni?
Che poi dovrebbero essere le condizioni di tutti, sai.... evitare l'urlo, evitare di far le prime donne,k evitare il gossip sottocoperta, evitare da parte di tutti che chi si esprime contrariamente al parere di alcuni non debba essere mandato a pascer il gregge in quel paese lì...
In effetti il si o il si è curiosa (non strana eh, se ha il senso che io sopr gli ho attribuito!) come scelta...ma è comunque un sondaggio quindi grazie Admin per averci voluto sentire!


----------



## oscuro (17 Settembre 2010)

*Think*

Admin è una brava persona.....!!


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2010)

Admin ha detto:


> Tutti coloro che desiderano che torni Persa/Ritrovata sono pregati di lasciare il voto nell'unico sondaggio a suo favore.


 Complimenti! :up:


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

...altre interpretazioni a: -io pure??


----------



## Iris (17 Settembre 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Forse quel "io pure" può stare a significare che lì voteranno coloro che pur non essendo fan sfegatati di Persa non hanno nulla in contrario al suo rientro... io veramente l'ho letta solo dopo aver votato...pensavo ci fosse il classico lo voglio - non lo voglio....
> Admin, il fatto che nella votazione non ci sia NON LO VOGLIO sta a significare che la votazione è ironica (si o si o l'astensione, le 3 scelte... il si vincerebbe comunque) oppure che tu non hai nulla in contrario al rientro di Persa seppure alle tue condizioni?
> Che poi dovrebbero essere le condizioni di tutti, sai.... evitare l'urlo, evitare di far le prime donne,k evitare il gossip sottocoperta, evitare da parte di tutti che chi si esprime contrariamente al parere di alcuni non debba essere mandato a pascer il gregge in quel paese lì...
> In effetti il si o il si è curiosa (non strana eh, se ha il senso che io sopr gli ho attribuito!) come scelta...ma è comunque un sondaggio quindi grazie Admin per averci voluto sentire!


 
Bisogna tenere un basso profilo insomma...
Peccato...volevo postarvi il mio decollete!!!:carneval:
Mi toccherà rinunciare.


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Settembre 2010)

Io pesante? ma no, ho perso i kg che avevo preso in questo periodo!!!:carneval:
Tranquilli, non parlo da sola!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Io pesante? ma no, ho perso i kg che avevo preso in questo periodo!!!:carneval:
> Tranquilli, non parlo da sola!!!:mrgreen:


ho visto che hai cambiato avatar! complimenti


----------



## Nobody (17 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Bisogna tenere un basso profilo insomma...
> Peccato...volevo postarvi il mio decollete!!!:carneval:
> Mi toccherà rinunciare.


 togliti i tacchi e posta pure senza problemi!


----------



## Iris (17 Settembre 2010)

:carneval:


----------



## Iris (17 Settembre 2010)

Si, lo voglio
Io pure.

sia chiaro che non intendo sposarmela Persa!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Io mi sento unn pò cazzona...però..voi no?


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Si, lo voglio
> Io pure.
> 
> sia chiaro che non intendo sposarmela Persa!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


lo sei cara:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Iris (17 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> lo sei cara:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ma sono in ottima compagnia, racchia che non sei altro...

:mrgreen:


----------



## brugola (17 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Si, lo voglio
> Io pure.
> 
> sia chiaro che non intendo sposarmela Persa!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> ...


 
anche noi ti sentiamo così  sai? :mrgreen:


----------



## Iris (17 Settembre 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> anche noi ti sentiamo così sai? :mrgreen:


E manco ci pagano...:mrgreen:


----------



## pink (17 Settembre 2010)

Si, lo voglio :up:


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

Iris ha detto:


> Ma sono in ottima compagnia, racchia che non sei altro...
> 
> :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (17 Settembre 2010)

scusate...tanti discorsi e così pochi voti?
coraggio


----------



## Cat (17 Settembre 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Forse quel "io pure" può stare a significare che lì voteranno coloro che pur non essendo fan sfegatati di Persa non hanno nulla in contrario al suo rientro... io veramente l'ho letta solo dopo aver votato...pensavo ci fosse il classico lo voglio - non lo voglio....
> Admin, il fatto che nella votazione non ci sia NON LO VOGLIO sta a significare che la votazione è ironica (si o si o l'astensione, le 3 scelte... il si vincerebbe comunque) oppure che tu non hai nulla in contrario al rientro di Persa seppure alle tue condizioni?
> Che poi dovrebbero essere le condizioni di tutti, sai.... evitare l'urlo, evitare di far le prime donne,k evitare il gossip sottocoperta, evitare da parte di tutti che chi si esprime contrariamente al parere di alcuni non debba essere mandato a pascer il gregge in quel paese lì...
> In effetti il si o il si è curiosa (non strana eh, se ha il senso che io sopr gli ho attribuito!) come scelta...ma è comunque un sondaggio quindi grazie Admin per averci voluto sentire!


 

o che i no sono rappresentati da tutti gli utenti attivi che non votano:carneval:


----------



## Bellamonella (17 Settembre 2010)

si lo vogliooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Giuma (17 Settembre 2010)

che rientri rispettando le regole ...


----------



## Eliade (17 Settembre 2010)




----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

che risultati!!!!!!!


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (17 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> che rientri rispettando le regole ...


Io l'avevo già scritto, dunque condivido questa ovvia (credo) precisazione.


----------



## Amarax (17 Settembre 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Admin è una brava persona.....!!


Lo penso anche io


----------



## Bruja (17 Settembre 2010)

*...*

Il sondaggio sarà chiaramente a favore di Persa, ma la domanda é: sarà Persa a favore del sondaggio?   
A questo punto può essere che accetti di rientrare più per amore dell'utenza che del suo diritto, e bisognerà dargliene merito.
Bruja


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il sondaggio sarà chiaramente a favore di Persa, ma la domanda é: sarà Persa a favore del sondaggio?
> A questo punto può essere che accetti di rientrare più per amore dell'utenza che del suo diritto, e bisognerà dargliene merito.
> Bruja




scusa, secondo te, io pure...che vuol significare??


se non capisco le domande come faccio a votare....??


----------



## Bruja (17 Settembre 2010)

*Iago*



Iago ha detto:


> scusa, secondo te, io pure...che vuol significare??
> 
> 
> se non capisco le domande come faccio a votare....??


Non sono io che ho fatto un sondaggio "fantasioso", ma immagino significhi che dal momento che il sondaggio é al positivo, se qualcuno non vuole apparire un fan, può scegliere che per amore di democrazia ci sta pure lui... ma attendiamo lumi su questa probabile motivazione.
Bruja


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non sono io che ho fatto un sondaggio "fantasioso", ma immagino significhi che dal momento che il sondaggio é al positivo, se qualcuno non vuole apparire un fan, può scegliere che per amore di democrazia ci sta pure lui... ma attendiamo lumi su questa probabile motivazione.
> Bruja


...giusto!

Meglio attendere...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


P.s.: non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere!


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (17 Settembre 2010)

Iago ha detto:


> scusa, secondo te, io pure...che vuol significare??
> 
> 
> se non capisco le domande come faccio a votare....??


Io ho votato senza capire del tutto.
Perchè sono dell'idea che sia meglio la presenza di una persona intelligente (in questo caso Persa), che ha eventualmente sbagliato, che la sua assenza, specie se porta con sè dei _*se*_ e dei *ma*, dei rancori e incomprensioni. Forse mi sono fatto anche una idea di quel che potrebbe essere successo (dico forse, neh ?), ma ritengo che vada data una seconda possibilità a Persa. Cosa che, tra l'altro, Admin ha largamente previsto.
Diciamo che ha tirato fuori un cartellino giallo....


----------



## Iago (17 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Io ho votato senza capire del tutto.
> Perchè sono dell'idea che sia meglio la presenza di una persona intelligente (in questo caso Persa), che ha eventualmente sbagliato, che la sua assenza, specie se porta con sè dei _*se*_ e dei *ma*, dei rancori e incomprensioni. Forse mi sono fatto anche una idea di quel che potrebbe essere successo (dico forse, neh ?), ma ritengo che vada data una seconda possibilità a Persa. Cosa che, tra l'altro, Admin ha largamente previsto.
> Diciamo che ha tirato fuori un cartellino giallo....



con me sfondi una porta aperta...

dopo un pò ci si conosce e ci si difende...anche e soprattutto inconsciamente.


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (17 Settembre 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non sono io che ho fatto un sondaggio "fantasioso", ma immagino significhi che dal momento che il sondaggio é al positivo, se qualcuno non vuole apparire un fan, può scegliere che per amore di democrazia ci sta pure lui... ma attendiamo lumi su questa probabile motivazione.
> Bruja


Io non mi ritengo un fan, ma ho votato il primo punto. Da quel poco che sono qui Persa mi è parsa una persona interessante e intellettualmente onesta. Credo sia abbastanza per giustificare il mio voto.

Forse è più giusto dire che al punto 2 vota chi vede eccessiva una sua esclusione.


----------



## Bruja (17 Settembre 2010)

*...*



Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Io non mi ritengo un fan, ma ho votato il primo punto. Da quel poco che sono qui Persa mi è parsa una persona interessante e intellettualmente onesta. Credo sia abbastanza per giustificare il mio voto.
> 
> Forse è più giusto dire che al punto 2 vota chi vede eccessiva una sua esclusione.


E non é quindi assumere un atteggiamento democratico che difende un diritto di equità assolutamente non di parte? Se non é zuppa... 
Comunque non per nulla ho scritto che attendevamo lumi.
Bruja


----------



## Amarax (17 Settembre 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> E non é quindi assumere un atteggiamento democratico che difende un diritto di equità assolutamente non di parte? Se non é zuppa...
> Comunque non per nulla ho scritto che attendevamo lumi.
> Bruja


In persa vedo un po' te. 
Magari meno dolce
Anche tu manchi, e tanto, al forum...
Chi ha avuto il privilegio,come me, di conoscerti lo sa.


----------



## Bruja (17 Settembre 2010)

*.*



amarax ha detto:


> In persa vedo un po' te.
> Magari meno dolce
> Anche tu manchi, e tanto, al forum...
> Chi ha avuto il privilegio,come me, di conoscerti lo sa.


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> che rientri rispettando le regole ...





Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Io l'avevo già scritto, dunque condivido questa ovvia (credo) precisazione.





Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Io ho votato senza capire del tutto.
> Perchè sono dell'idea che sia meglio la presenza di una persona intelligente (in questo caso Persa), *che ha eventualmente sbagliato*, ....


Queste precisazioni/richieste son quantomeno pleonastiche:

1) Perchè TUTTI (e non solo quelli antipatici all'admin) le devono rispettare

2) Perchè a parte congetture fanstasiose (ad esser benevoli) di sbagli/infrazioni del regolamento per come è scritto non vi è traccia alcuna da nessuna parte se non l'assurda pretesa di voler far vedere con occhi distorti ciò che non è...basandosi su pseudo statistiche/numeri che ben al di là dell'esser oggettivi (ricordate la media del pollo?) son comunque altro dal rapportarsi fra esseri umani...cosa quest'ultima che richiede una capacità che nessun trattato sui numeri potrà dare...ma che chi ha tale incapacità può usare come schermo protettivo per ciò che non riesce a capire, non possedendo evidentemente l'altra capacità...

Ps.Mi si saranno ben intrecciati i pensieri? Vabbeh...io mi son capito! :mexican:


----------



## Angel (17 Settembre 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Queste precisazioni/richieste son quantomeno pleonastiche:
> 
> 1) Perchè TUTTI (e non solo quelli antipatici all'admin) le devono rispettare
> 
> ...


Io ho capito benissimo :mrgreen:


----------



## Ettore Petrolini (17 Settembre 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Queste precisazioni/richieste son quantomeno pleonastiche:
> 
> 1) Perchè TUTTI (e non solo quelli antipatici all'admin) le devono rispettare
> 
> ...


Sembra di sentir parlare Ferrini di quelli della notte....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

il 96,40% ha votato a favore.
quando sarà riammessa persa??


----------



## Abigail (17 Settembre 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Queste precisazioni/richieste son quantomeno pleonastiche:
> 
> 1) Perchè TUTTI (e non solo quelli antipatici all'admin) le devono rispettare
> 
> ...


io pure t'ho capito:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Settembre 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Queste precisazioni/richieste son quantomeno pleonastiche:
> 
> *1) Perchè TUTTI (e non solo quelli antipatici all'admin) le devono rispettare*
> 
> ...


Evviva la coerenza. Comunque io voto per Persa


----------



## Fedifrago (17 Settembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Evviva la coerenza. Comunque io voto per Persa


Ovvero?

Vuoi mostrarmi dove non son stato coerente?

Grazie


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ovvero?
> 
> Vuoi mostrarmi dove non son stato coerente?
> 
> Grazie


posso?? se vuoi essere credibile leva quell'avatar:mexican::mexican::mexican:


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> posso?? se vuoi essere credibile leva quell'avatar:mexican::mexican::mexican:


Credo che l'avatar sia il meno...il problema son le menate sparate ad minchiam!


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Credo che l'avatar sia il meno...il problema son le menate sparate ad minchiam!


ca va sans dire
però l'avatar (vedi il mio:mrgreen aiuta a dare peso alle parole:singleeye::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2010)

Ettore Petrolini ha detto:


> Sembra di sentir parlare Ferrini di quelli della notte....:carneval::carneval::carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Vero!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> il 96,40% ha votato a favore.
> quando sarà riammessa persa??


Capisco il tuo fervore, ma per amor del vero, quel 96,4 è riferito al numero totale dei votanti. Al sondaggio. Non afferma che il 96,4 % degli utenti attivi vuole Persa, o ha votato al sondaggio.
Io mantengo la mia posizione di totale indifferenza sia al suo ritorno, sia alla sua assenza.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> il 96,40% ha votato a favore.
> quando sarà riammessa persa??


Vedi ha votato Chiara assieme al papero, e il 96, è sceso al 93.
Quanti sono gli aventi diritto di voto?


----------



## Abigail (18 Settembre 2010)

contepinceton;84718[B ha detto:
			
		

> ]Capisco il tuo fervore, ma per amor del vero, quel 96,4 è riferito al numero totale dei votanti.[/B] Al sondaggio. Non afferma che il 96,4 % degli utenti attivi vuole Persa, o ha votato al sondaggio.
> Io mantengo la mia posizione di totale indifferenza sia al suo ritorno, sia alla sua assenza.


mi sembra comunque una ben alta percentuale


----------



## Mari' (18 Settembre 2010)

*Pero' ...*

... su 144 utenti attivi hanno votato/aderito solo 29 persone e' un po pochino, o no?


----------



## Grande82 (18 Settembre 2010)

se persa tornerà, sarà per continuare a parlare a suo modo, altrimenti sarebbe solo un burattino. vuoi un burattino Admin? O una PERSONA che si esprime come crede dando il suo contributo al forum come ha sempre fatto, con rispetto, energia e pazienza?


----------



## Grande82 (18 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> che rientri rispettando le regole ...


 giuma, abbia pazienza, sei una cara ragazza, ma fino a ieri non avevi idea che persa fosse bannata e oggi pensi di poter sapere com'è andata? 
Persa non è mai venuta meno alle regole e chi lo scrive e lo pensa è un millantatore e diffamatore. Anche se è l'Amministratore.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Settembre 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> giuma, abbia pazienza, sei una cara ragazza, ma fino a ieri non avevi idea che persa fosse bannata e oggi pensi di poter sapere com'è andata?
> Persa non è mai venuta meno alle regole e chi lo scrive e lo pensa è un millantatore e diffamatore. Anche se è l'Amministratore.


Grande, secondo me, stai esagerando però. (IMHO), datti una calmata eh?


----------



## Verena67 (18 Settembre 2010)

Trovo abbastanza stridenti i nuovi iscritti che si permettono di giudicare una persona come PERSA che è qui da ANNI e da anni si presta a commentare ogni storia, anche la piu' assurda.


----------



## Amarax (18 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Trovo abbastanza stridenti i nuovi iscritti che si permettono di giudicare una persona come PERSA che è qui da ANNI e da anni si presta a commentare ogni storia, anche la piu' assurda.




Infatti.


----------



## megliosola (18 Settembre 2010)

beh ragazzi ovviamente ho votato per far rientrare Persa, sono giorni che vi leggo e per la verità ancora non ho capito perchè è stata bannata, ne capisco tanto le beghe che accadono ogni tanto...
a me questo forum piace molto, ed è uno dei pochi in cui sono +/- presente, e proprio con Persa ci siamo accolte qui nel momento della "tragedia" ben 4 anni fa...lei è stata per me un aiuto prezioso, qui sul forum e in pvt (non so quanto io per lei), e proprio non capisco questa scelta (addirittura l'indagine) dell'admin...che sia casa sua e faccia come gli pare ci sta, ma per il resto credo sia una grossa cantonata....

Persa torna...sta' casa aspett'a tte!!:triste:

P.s.Bruja: ci voleva la cacciata di Persa per farti riapparire?? Ti penso sempre:umiledue:


----------



## Mari' (19 Settembre 2010)

Comunque 33 su 149 utenti attivi la percentuale e' ancora bassa.​


----------



## Bruja (19 Settembre 2010)

*...*



megliosola ha detto:


> beh ragazzi ovviamente ho votato per far rientrare Persa, sono giorni che vi leggo e per la verità ancora non ho capito perchè è stata bannata, ne capisco tanto le beghe che accadono ogni tanto...
> a me questo forum piace molto, ed è uno dei pochi in cui sono +/- presente, e proprio con Persa ci siamo accolte qui nel momento della "tragedia" ben 4 anni fa...lei è stata per me un aiuto prezioso, qui sul forum e in pvt (non so quanto io per lei), e proprio non capisco questa scelta (addirittura l'indagine) dell'admin...che sia casa sua e faccia come gli pare ci sta, ma per il resto credo sia una grossa cantonata....
> 
> Persa torna...sta' casa aspett'a tte!!:triste:
> ...


Ciao, i miei interventi non hanno attinenza con la presenza o assenza di qualunque nick del forum. 
Sono stata lontana per impegni personali ed al ritorno ho trovato situazioni di difficile compatibilità...null'altro.
Buone cose.
Bruja

P.S. Credo sia utile, anche se ovvio, segnalare che i referendum sono aperti a tutti e chi li indice sa benissimo (o dovrebbe saperlo) che  il risultato lo dà il numero di votanti, chi non vota non si avvale di un diritto per scelta, quindi conta zero visto che non si deve raggiungere un quorum prefissato.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Settembre 2010)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Trovo abbastanza stridenti i nuovi iscritti che si permettono di giudicare una persona come PERSA che è qui da ANNI e da anni si presta a commentare ogni storia, anche la piu' assurda.


Sono una nuova, o almeno rispetto a tanti lo sono.
Mi sento chiamata in causa solo per questo.
Non ho visto nessuno esprimere giudizi, ma solamente dare la propria opinione su una cosa per come è stata esposta da Admin.
Comunque solo per precisare nessuno si dovrebbe permettere di giudicare nessuno sia che sia una nuova iscritta o una vecchia. Queso è sempre e solo il mio modesto parere ovviamente.


----------



## Cat (19 Settembre 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ciao, i miei interventi non hanno attinenza con la presenza o assenza di qualunque nick del forum.
> Sono stata lontana per impegni personali ed al ritorno ho trovato situazioni di difficile compatibilità...null'altro.
> Buone cose.
> Bruja
> ...


 
questo voto è un referendum?

di solito al referendum viene posto il voto su un si o un no.

tra chi non vota questo tipo di sondaggio secondo me ci stanno chi non gliene importa un fico secco di partecipare a beghe varie, chi voterebbe no MA NON PUO' perchè il no non è previsto..... altro.


----------



## Bruja (19 Settembre 2010)

*...*



Cat ha detto:


> questo voto è un referendum?
> 
> di solito al referendum viene posto il voto su un si o un no.
> 
> tra chi non vota questo tipo di sondaggio secondo me ci stanno chi non gliene importa un fico secco di partecipare a beghe varie, chi voterebbe no MA NON PUO' perchè il no non è previsto..... altro.


Oggi siamo in vena di sofismi... e va beh..
A molti non frega nulla della mia della tua e dell'opinione di altri, ma poiché é una votazione al POSITIVO puoi non votare...
Della serie che se non vuoi rientri non li chiedi ma poiché pare che a molti utenti ATTIVI importi bisognerà rassegnarsi. Hai sempre la possibilità di richiedere un referendum abrogativo...
Bruja


----------



## Abigail (19 Settembre 2010)

Bruja ha detto:


> Oggi siamo in vena di sofismi... e va beh..
> A molti non frega nulla della mia della tua e dell'opinione di altri, ma poiché é una votazione al POSITIVO puoi non votare...
> Della serie che se non vuoi rientri non li chiedi ma poiché pare che a molti utenti ATTIVI importi bisognerà rassegnarsi. Hai sempre la possibilità di richiedere un referendum abrogativo...
> Bruja


:up::up::up:*
32* votanti ATTIVI veramente,che non si limitano a leggere o a contribuire con degli scritti  ogni tanto, sono un una percentuale altissima.
E chi lo nega è in malafede.
MI sembra un messaggio forte e chiaro e sono molto contenta che admin abbia messo la possibilità di leggere chi ha votato.
I fatti parlano chiaro. il resto è fuffa


----------



## Abigail (19 Settembre 2010)

Admin, quando finisce questo sondaggio?
vorrei sapere se persa può rientrare o no.
grazie


----------



## fay (20 Settembre 2010)

Anche se non ho ancora capito l'accaduto, rivoglio Persa, ero tornata pure per lei...me ne rivado???????:incazzato:


----------



## Amoremio (21 Settembre 2010)

Giuma ha detto:


> che rientri rispettando le regole ...


come ha sempre fatto

salvo che le regole non cambino in corsa

nel qual caso non sono conoscibili e dunque non rispettabili

e devono essere uguali per tutti
non predeterminate a colpire solo un utente o una categoria

astratte e generali come le leggi
l'alternativa è l'arbitrio


----------



## Amoremio (21 Settembre 2010)

leggere tanta gente che ha ringraziato per l'opportunità, ora che si sa qual'era l'obiettivo ...

è di una tristezza infinita

amareggia 


e ora poi ...

ancor di più

non ritengo che nessuno sia titolare del diritto a dare lezioni di vita, se non ai propri figli

ma quello che si è consumato qui dentro è molto in topic:

tradimento


----------



## fay (21 Settembre 2010)

Mi sa che come sono tornata me ne rivado.....bye bye, non è più divertente!!!


----------

